# Regular Saver Thread Gone Missing.



## Boarderuser (15 Aug 2008)

Who deleted the regular saver thread in the best buys section tut tut tut!

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=20747

Boarderuser


----------



## airgead07 (16 Aug 2008)

I still cannot access the thread


----------



## GeneralZod (17 Aug 2008)

The link to it in the best buys  says that it's been deleted deliberately.

It looks like it needs a contributor from the AAM community to keep it up to date.


----------



## Boarderuser (18 Aug 2008)

Shame hope this isnt a trend or are products changing too quickly ie a pain to manage.


----------



## z103 (18 Aug 2008)

This seems to have regular savings account information;
http://www.itsyourmoney.ie/cs_tab.jsp

(Note: seems to be set up by the irish financial regulator)


----------



## skrooge (19 Aug 2008)

Shame that post has gone. I use to direct so many people there.  I don't think the FR site is updated continously.  I found the aam post was always reasonibly up to date.  I keep an eye on what products are out there myself can't say I've seen too much activity in the market recently.  Not enough to warrent deleting the thread. Must be some other reason????


----------



## LDFerguson (19 Aug 2008)

Any of the posters above willing to volunteer to keep this Best Buys list updated for the benefit of the Askaboutmoney community?


----------



## GeneralZod (19 Aug 2008)

I find the Fixed Term Deposit post only takes about 20 minutes a week to maintain.
With the original post open in one tab and the edit window open in the other it's pretty quick to cycle through the web sites checking for updates. 
Often AAMers will notice an update and post about it. It takes about 2 minutes to incorporate those updates.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 Aug 2008)

skrooge said:


> Must be some other reason????


 
Spot on Skrooge. You are so clever!  You have caught us out. The real reason is that Askaboutmoney will be involved in promoting a competing product and we don't want Askaboutmoney to be giving these products, which are better than the ones we will be promoting, publicity.

Brendan


----------



## skrooge (20 Aug 2008)

Well I look forward to the askaboutmomeny rebranding and relaunch...or should I say askaboutmomeny(just don't ask about regular savings products!)


----------



## camlin90 (20 Aug 2008)

Brendan said:


> Spot on Skrooge. You are so clever!  You have caught us out. The real reason is that Askaboutmoney will be involved in promoting a competing product and we don't want Askaboutmoney to be giving these products, which are better than the ones we will be promoting, publicity.
> 
> Brendan



I presume you are taking the mick?
If not, you'd want to get cracking on editing the first result I get when typing Askaboutmoney into google. Somewhat misleading, I would have thought.



> Online community that offers *independent* financial advice about Irish financial issues to all comers.


----------



## GeneralZod (20 Aug 2008)

This must be a case of taking the michael. The wording of Brendan's post #9 has also been changed to make it seem more that way.


----------



## z105 (20 Aug 2008)

> The real reason is that Askaboutmoney will be involved in promoting a competing product and we don't want Askaboutmoney to be giving these products, which are better than the ones we will be promoting, publicity.


----------



## ClubMan (20 Aug 2008)

We'll be launching the _AAM _saver account on April 1st 2009.


----------



## GeneralZod (20 Aug 2008)

Will the AAM credit union also be offering personal loans?


----------



## skrooge (21 Aug 2008)

ClubMan said:


> We'll be launching the _AAM _saver account on April 1st 2009.


 

I look forward to not understanding and/or being confused by the t&c and not being able to find how long the interset rate will be at current levels.  

I hope all the administrators are busy preparing their snowflake style response. i.e., no two identical enquiries can have the same response.  Not to mention everyones new signature "askabout money is regulated by the financial regulator as a..... The value of investments can go up as well as down....blah blah. 

Then again give me same day transfers and a free cash for joining and I'm sold!!


----------



## vipera1 (25 Aug 2008)

ClubMan said:


> We'll be launching the _AAM _saver account on April 1st 2009.


 
Same date I tell my wife I've totalled her car/ pet poodle/ goldfish or suchlike )


----------



## MugsGame (25 Aug 2008)

skrooge said:


> Must be some other reason????



We removed it in the national interest, prompted by the Construction Industry Federation. Regular saving is dead money and would be better spent paying off mortgages invested in our housing stock.




PS the thread (which I keep updated) is back now


----------



## dublinhead (26 Aug 2008)

Back by popular demand. Good thread for keeping an eye on the ever changing rates on the regular saver accounts


----------

